# OK to kill 4200 eagles per year under new plan



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Not a good week for eagles.
_ 
WASHINGTON - The Obama administration is revising a federal rule that allows wind-energy companies to operate high-speed turbines for up to 30 years, even if means killing or injuring thousands of federally protected bald and golden eagles.
Under the plan being announced Wednesday, the companies could kill or injure up to 4,200 bald eagles a year without penalty, which is nearly four times the current limit. Golden eagles could only be killed if companies take steps to minimize the losses - for instance, by retrofitting power poles to reduce the risk of electrocution.

......................................................................

_see:
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/ap...eagle-deaths/ar-BBsDMA8?form=PRHPTP&ocid=iehp


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

bacon wrapped bald eagle with kumquat sauce under glass on tooled leather... yum yum! tastes similar to spotted owl but with a distinct flavor of dead jackrabbit carcass.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Kingfisher said:


> bacon wrapped bald eagle with kumquat sauce under glass on tooled leather... yum yum! tastes similar to spotted owl but with a distinct flavor of dead jackrabbit carcass.


".....on tooled leather..." 

.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Man they have those wind turbines thicker than trees all along just north of where I live here in OK. The landowners loved the $ until everyone realized they were sending all that electricity out of state; then folks are turning against them. I've heard of assorted birds Hawks and owls getting killed by them but so far no eagles here but then again we aren't a hot spot for those like out west.

It still sucks they are willing to write them off


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The bigger threat isn't the wind turbines, but the powerlines connecting them to the grid. Raptors aren't killed nearly as much as most would like to believe. They have great eye sight and can do well enough around the wind turbines. Bats suffer a far worse fate however. And that can be a thing, when bats eat so many bugs. 

But the big raptors perching on the power lines - that is a different thing all together. Getting fried will take a whole lot more than spinning turbines.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

One of the windmill farms east of Evanston has two ornithologists on staff. Everyday at least one of them drives the windmill farm and counts dead birds. I think one might be surprised how many raptors are killed each year there.

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

That solar farm south of Primm Nevada has birds bursting into flames as they fly through the beams. Quite the funny article on it not long ago. Those turbines are really noisy, surprised birds fly that close to it.


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The other wind farm, east of Evanston, has a flock of sage grouse that hang under a couple of windmills. I would love to get a picture that.

.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, that takes us back to drill baby drill. Oh baby.


----------

